# 2 New Cockatiels to add to my flock



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

We just picked up 2 new cockatiels. A pied female (5) and a gray male (5). These have been a mated pair since before the person who we got them from got them. They are two BEAUTIFUL birds, but the sad thing is they don't have names. =[ So, we are going to wait a little while until we see their personality (about a week) and then name them. I will post some better pictures later, once they are truly settled in. So far: They're doing GREAT with Baby and Rajah.


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

Here are the new Cockatiels.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

You didn't quarantine??? 

Please please please read through this, and next time please *quarantine*!


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

Where was I supposed to quarenteen them at??? I only have the one cage and it doesn't seem fair to keep them stuck in the travel carrier...


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

SO, I was reading the "do's and don'ts" and noticed most of them talked about the new environment etc. and it was talking about them not eating or anything...I had them sitting in their carrier for an hour and a half next to the cage and gave them food and water, and they were eating and drinking and talking to Baby and Rajah. That's why I moved them into the cage, and they're still doing just as fine. But I also don't want to risk anything, so what do I do about quarantining them? Also, how long am I supposed to do this for? They seem very curious of each other....but I also don't want them to get sick in case one of them is?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

You cannot quarantine any longer. They've already been exposed to your current birds. Any diseases they may have would have already had time to pass to your birds. 

It's unfortunate, but next time..you should have an extra cage ready in a separate part of the house with the door shut. You should wash you hands and change clothing after handling the new birds. Nothing the new birds touch should be exposed to your current birds. 

I hope they do not have any diseases, but if they do, then you'll likely be paying for the treatment of 4 birds rather than 2.

Part of being a responsible bird owner is protecting your birds from potentially harmful, and fatal, diseases when you add new birds to your home.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Also, I don't think I would house the 4 together in one cage. Mated pairs do not like other birds invading and threatening their bond. I would not be surprised if the new birds end up not liking Baby and Rajah getting near them.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Congratulations! Your new birds are beautiful


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Congrats 
Really cute!


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

More pictures of the newcomers. The boy (the grey) has been wolf-whistling at us all day. lol


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

They're pretty birds, and they look healthy, so hopefully everything will work out okay.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Congratulations on your new additions. Since you didn’t quarantine, I highly suggest you still take them for a wellness check up at an avian vets and have tests run (especially for psittacosis which is contagious).


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

Update:

All of the cockatiels are doing great. They aren't fighting, but while Baby and Rajah are HIGHLY curious of them, the other two are still a little wary and hiss at them to keep their space. It's only been 1 day so far, so I guess we're doing good.

The new cockatiels are eating just fine, and playing with some of the toys (They really like the top perch where 2 of the toys are hanging).

I don't think they're sure about the pellets and fresh fruits/vegetables/grains etc. concoction yet, but I'm sure it will come. They are enjoying the seed though, and are drinking water. So that's good. 

No one is sneezing, or acting funny in any way, and they actually seem to be getting along pretty well. When the new boy whistles or chirps, then his mate follows, and Rajah tries to mimic it. Which sounds really funny.  

Right now everyone is sitting happily cleaning their feathers, and the new pair is preening each other and giving each other kisses. I can also hear all of them grinding their beaks, so they're all content.


----------

